# Pittsburgh Area



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

Post to this thread.

~Chuck


----------



## digger242j (Nov 22, 2001)

I'm located north of Pittsburgh International, but we go all the way down the parkway to downtown Pittsburgh for any given routine snow or ice event. We're listed on Chuck's site under "Lumbard Enterprises". We're also on the SIMA site.

Always willing to help someone out of a jam, with the understanding that somewhere along the line we have to service *our* customers too.  

Obviously, if it's snowing I'm not going to be checking the computer for email. If anyone wants to email or PM me with their phone number, now, before it becomes an emergency, I'll give you mine in return. Any that I get I'll carry along in the truck with me.

It would be helpful too to know what part of town you concentrate on. You know how long it takes to get across town on a sunny day, let alone in the middle of a snowstorm. If you're in Fox Chapel you can probably get to Butler faster than you can get to Bethel park.

If we get a really big storm and the phones start ringing off the hook for those "this time only" type of plow jobs any of us who've come to know each other here might also be able to trade referrals with each other.


----------



## Icefisher (Nov 5, 2002)

Located about 33 miles southeast of Pittsburgh
in Youngwood (2 Miles from New Stanton Turnpike exit)
Have a 88 F-350 with 7.5 Curtis setup(no saltbox yet)
Willing to help one time or Sub 
Rob home 724-925-2772
Fax 724-925-7087
E-mail [email protected]
Contact me for cell #


----------



## racer67x (Jan 31, 2003)

located near Pittsburgh airport in Imperial,Pa,I sub for a company called Schwartzmiller Ground Maintenance.we take care of accounts at Robinson town center,Moon Twp,Carnegie and some other surrounding areas.the area I work is North Fayette Township with about 8 good size accounts that keep me busy.we have designated guys for each area and try to help each other if anyones in a jam or breaks down.seems this year we go out every other day,gotta love that,lol.,the name racer67x is what I go by on most message boards,I race limited late models on dirt at pittsburghs pa motor speedway.
anyway like you guys said,when it comes down I'm usually busy as heck but could help out if something was needed or someone from my group could help,drop me an e/mail and I'll give you the number...
thanks,


----------



## digger242j (Nov 22, 2001)

I thought I'd bump Pittsburgh back up to the front of the list. 

It seems like western PA is under-represented here on PlowSite. I know you guys are out there. Why don't yunz quit lurking and post somethin? You're letting Philly make us look bad...


----------



## xtremesuperduty (Nov 9, 2003)

*South Of pittsburgh*

Hey everyone, I am about 20 min south of pittsburgh in the canonsburg / mcmurray area and I would be willing to take on more work if any one needs some help. you can email me at [email protected] or reach me on my cell at 724-518-0767

95 F350 4x4 dump, 8' myers, 2004 F350 4x4 dump, 8.5' myers, 78 F350 4x4 dump 8' myers, 2 kubota tractors with loaders and rear blades, 4x4 atv with plow, snowblowers and more. so we can get it done!
John


----------

